# Eclectic screensavers by multiple users! (FKA: Screensavers by jesspark!)



## jesspark

Do you like Disney? How about art nouveau? If you're looking to add to your Kindle's custom screensavers, the following images might be right up your alley!

In the spring of 2008, Disney unveiled the "Nouveau Collection," elegant designs inspired by classic art nouveau paintings. Available on journals, trinket boxes, faux stained glass suncatchers, and apparel, this re-imagining of some of Disney's most popular princesses was a welcome change from the typically youth-oriented items sold at the Disney Store... but the series vanished almost as quickly as it appeared.

However, I've resurrected this delightful collection for use with your Kindle! Each screensaver file is grayscale and 600x800 in size.













































​
If you need help adding (or removing) custom screensavers from your Kindle, this guide tells you everything you need to know.

Cleaning up and formatting these pictures took longer than you might think, so I ask that you please don't alter or redistribute them. Thank you, and enjoy!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Those are beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## Kristi

i love these...thanks for posting them!


----------



## Jaderose

love them, thank you!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks Jess, they are beautiful!

Linda


----------



## MonaSW

Thank you, those are lovely. Too bad Disney retired them so quickly.


----------



## jesspark

You're very welcome, everybody! I'm glad you like them.    I thought these pictures were just gorgeous (and that they would look lovely on a Kindle screen), and I'm happy that I'm not the only one. I agree with MonaSW: it's a shame that the merchandise went off the market.


----------



## MonaSW

I may have to hunt them on eBay. I have a sister that adores Disney and just one of them would be perfect.


----------



## Guest

May I add one? Robin Goodfellow asked me to make a screensaver out of her favorite Belle still.


----------



## MonaSW

Very nice Bacardi Jim, I like that one!


----------



## Guest

^^^ It seems.... appropriate.


----------



## jesspark

Nicely done, Bacardi Jim -- and _very_ appropriate for a book lover! 

Other than her face as part of a princess collage on a "Nouveau Collection" women's top, poor Belle didn't get any art nouveau love, which is too bad; I'd really like to see an addition to the series featuring her that was based on something like Mucha's "Topaz" or "Reverie."


----------



## Guest

Thanks for letting me jump into your thread, Jess.  Your screensavers are simply gorgeous.  I only tossed mine in because... well.. you know why.  It was Disney and appropriate.  And I have diarrhea of the fingers.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

These are fantastic, Jess.  I don't know if it's sad, or just a depiction of my mental state, but I have most of these screen savers on clothes.  But they look awesom as screen savers, and I'm so glad you put them up here.

Bacardi Jim knows he's the single most fantastic imaginary friend I have.  Thanks for popping Belle in here so other people can appreciate Larry Nikolai's art as well.  It looks amazing as a screen-saver.  It's my very favorite.

Happy Tuesday!

~robin


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thanks for Belle Bacardi Jim. She's a favorite around here.


----------



## theresa57

Ok, ignorant question #12 here- how do we get copies of the images to put them on our Kindles?


----------



## ScrappingForever

I don't want to rain on anyone's parade, and I'm totally unsure what the policy is, since these images are retired, but you want to be very, very careful with Disney images. They are very protective of their copyright - as they should be.


----------



## jesspark

I'm not a day care center profiting from the use of Disney's images, ScrappingForever, so I think I'm okay.  Thanks for your concern, though.

Theresa57, just right-click on a picture and select "Save as..." (or something similar; depending on your browser, your mileage may vary), save the file to your computer, and then follow these instructions to get the picture on your Kindle.

Remember, though, that Amazon has stated that altering the Kindle's screensavers voids the warranty. More information can be found here!


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> I'm not a day care center profiting from the use of Disney's images


I believe you'll find they don't care if you're profiting from the use of their images or not. rofl, on the other hand, when they find out that I had a hand in this, they won't be surprised, and may well decide that discretion is the better part of valor. Or at least that it just isn't worth the argument this time. Disney and I go way way back on issues of domain and ownership, and also inventory control and finders keepers. and in the interest of full disclosure, I also copied the images to put on my kindle when I get home.

My boss gets so touchy when I do stuff like that at work. Honestly.


----------



## Guest

I'm old enough to remember the huge brouhaha that developed when an enterprising man created and sold t-shirts depicting Mickey Mouse giving Iran the finger.


----------



## theresa57

Thank you Jesspark! I don't know if I am brave enough to take the chance of downloading them to my Kindle  before September (that's when my 1 year warranty is up), since I'm not sure they would give me another Kindle should this 2nd one develop any problems! I'm going to ponder on that one for a while...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Bacardi Jim said:


> May I add one? Robin Goodfellow asked me to make a screensaver out of her favorite Belle still.


I LOVE THIS SCREENSAVER!!!! I just put it on my Kindle and it is my first custom screensaver attempt! (It may be my last, too!)

Thanks, Robin, for asking Jim to make it Kindle-ized!!!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Love the screensavers....so beautiful.  Do happen to have any Peter Pan?


----------



## nelamvr6

Absolutely beautiful!  I LOVE art nouveau!  Thanks!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

You know, I love the Belle screensaver so much.... I know that there are other Disney stills of characters holding books.  Alice in Wonderland has one, I know.  I wonder how many others there are and if they are available to be Kindle-ized?


----------



## Meemo

Just wanted to add my thanks for the gorgeous nouveau screensavers. I got a decalgirl skin yesterday, and when I added that screensaver I added the nouveau princesses as well. They really do look great even on the K1 - I imagine they'd look even better on K2. And my granddaughter will love them - she is *all* about the princesses!


----------



## Rivery

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm old enough to remember the huge brouhaha that developed when an enterprising man created and sold t-shirts depicting Mickey Mouse giving Iran the finger.


Did you ever see the one with Micky Mouse with Spiro Agnew's head (with ears of course!)?

OK I'm aging myself. I was only about 11 or 12 but I loved that t-shirt.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Love the screensavers....so beautiful. Do happen to have any Peter Pan?


Oh! Great idea! I'll look around and see if I can find anything. I'll look for Alice too, although there's a Tenniel Alice picture with the flamingo on another thread. Maybe the kiddie lit thread? Maybe? B/c I downloaded that too. (Tenniel was the original illustrator for Alice in Wonderland and Thru the Looking Glass). The Belle picture was a painting. Hopefully there are some nice Peter Pan pictures out there as well. Wish they had done Wendy in that nice art deco style before they quit doing those at all. I mean, I realize that Wendy is technically not a princess, but still.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

I forgot I said that I would look for Peter Pan. This is the wrong shape, but in the right hands I believe it has possibility:


----------



## Kathy

Here you go.


----------



## VictoriaP

Now if only they had an Art Nouveau version of Jessica Rabbit....... 

All of these are fabulous, thanks for the work you've done!


----------



## intinst

Its not art nouveau but heres Jessica


----------



## VictoriaP

Intinst, THANKS!  That's a good one, and I'm off to put in on my K2. 

Edit:  LMAO--my Kindle normally sits on an easel on my nightstand.  Now it looks like some fancy framed Jessica Rabbit picture & my husband is in stitches over it.  Absolutely awesome!


----------



## intinst

Your welcome.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thannk you for the Wendy and Jessica Rabbit! I've been adding these to Bella (Along with the Zodiac ones Verena put up)


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Awesome awesome job with Wendy, Kathy.  That is SO fantastic!  Can't wait to transfer it over to Lola


----------



## luvmy4brats

Can someone do a Tinkerbell one?


----------



## wilsondm2

luvmy4brats said:


> Can someone do a Tinkerbell one?


Here ya go! Enjoy!





































All in 800x600 16 shades of grayscale go to my picasa page and download the big version.

http://picasaweb.google.com/dwayne.wilson/Kindle?authkey=Gv1sRgCJWr8L78jv2j2gE#


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Thank you!  Now I can add Tinkerbelle to my growing, ecclectic collection...


----------



## luvmy4brats

wilsondm2 said:


> Here ya go! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in 800x600 16 shades of grayscale go to my picasa page and download the big version.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/dwayne.wilson/Kindle?authkey=Gv1sRgCJWr8L78jv2j2gE#


I love you. Will you marry me? Forget about my husband and 4 kids. We'll run off to Tahiti or something..

Thank you SO much!


----------



## Kathy

The Tinkerbell pictures are wonderful. Awesome.


----------



## wilsondm2

LOL - you both are very welcome!

I like the way sketches look on the Kindle. There are so many Tink pics out there - those were just the four I liked best.

Make sure you click the download tab at the link to download the full size pic with the most detail.


----------



## kevindorsey

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Kind

ScrappingForever said:


> I don't want to rain on anyone's parade, and I'm totally unsure what the policy is, since these images are retired, but you want to be very, very careful with Disney images. They are very protective of their copyright - as they should be.


I don't know. I mean, no body is selling them. It's just for personal use.


----------



## wilsondm2

Kind said:


> I don't know. I mean, no body is selling them. It's just for personal use.


Thats exactly how I see it.
Kinda like a fan site.


----------



## wilsondm2

These are for Leslie, for all her hard work!





































These are located here: http://picasaweb.google.com/dwayne.wilson/Kindle?authkey=Gv1sRgCJWr8L78jv2j2gE# Just go here and click the download tab at the top of each image page.

LOL. I never realized his nickname is: "Living action hero (with real life hair!)"


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

uh-oh....obviously Leslie hasn't seen these yet....  

Can't wait to see this reaction!


----------



## wilsondm2

Couldn't resist one more for Leslie!! 










Use one of the prior links to d/l


----------



## Leslie

Oh my God, these are great! Thank you so much!! Heath...it makes me so sad but what a great picture. And Hugh...yummy, just yummy! Thank you!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Those sketches of Heath and Hugh are fantastic!


----------



## Leslie

Can you make my favorite Heath cowboy picture a screensaver? The one down on the left in my signature line...

L


----------



## Kathy

wilsondm2 said:


> Couldn't resist one more for Leslie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use one of the prior links to d/l


This one is so wonderful.


----------



## intinst

Is this it, Leslie?


----------



## Kathy

instinst what program are using for these.  They are so crisp. Love them.


----------



## intinst

This just a google image and photobucket


----------



## Leslie

instint, yes...thank you.


----------



## intinst

You are welcome!


----------



## wilsondm2

Kathy said:


> instinst what program are using for these.  They are so crisp. Love them.


I'm using Photoshop Elements 6 - awesome program.


----------



## wilsondm2

Leslie said:


> Oh my God, these are great! Thank you so much!! Heath...it makes me so sad but what a great picture. And Hugh...yummy, just yummy! Thank you!
> 
> L


You're very welcome Leslie.


----------



## wilsondm2

Here is a cleaned up version of that pic Leslie. I unsharpened it, made it 800x600, and adjusted the grey levels, then changed it to 16 color greyscale.

you can d/l it at the same link for the other pics.


----------



## Guest

Looks like I'm not needed around here anymore.


----------



## Kathy

Bacardi Jim said:


> Looks like I'm not needed around here anymore.


Not true. There is room for everyone. I'm just jealous that the screensavers are prettier than mine.


----------



## Guest

Kathy said:


> Not true.


Not true.

I pass the screensaver torch.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

JIM...NO!  There is room enough for everyone!  You did my Belle screensaver!!!


----------



## wilsondm2

Bacardi Jim said:


> Not true.
> 
> I pass the screensaver torch.


I'm just trying to help out - Jim, I hope you're just joshing us........


----------



## *Flower*

Thanks so much for posting these!

However, some of the links to the pictures only have red x's in them.
Could they be reposted??

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jammie

Oh wow, love these screensavers.  So glad someone bumped it up or I wouldn't have seen them.  LOVE the disney.  Thanks so much.


----------



## *Flower*

wilsondm2 said:


> LOL - you both are very welcome!
> 
> I like the way sketches look on the Kindle. There are so many Tink pics out there - those were just the four I liked best.
> 
> Make sure you click the download tab at the link to download the full size pic with the most detail.


Dwayne,

When I try the DOWNLOAD button on your photo site, the only option is DOWNLOAD TO PICASA. It won't let me download at all. Am I doing something wrong

TIA...


----------



## jesspark

Gosh... so much for this being "Screensavers by jesspark!" anymore! Ya leave for a while, and your thread gets overrun... 

Anyone have an idea what I should change the title to in order to reflect the new focus of the thread? There are a lot of great images here, but the selection is pretty... diverse. =) "Eclectic screensavers by multiple users"?

EDIT: New "Screensavers by jesspark!" thread here. I hope to keep this one a little more organized.


----------

